# what would I get?



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Hi

Was wondering what would i get if I mate a snow corn to an amel corn. I did order a book about this two weeks ago but still waiting. if any one knows or even just vague ideas. i have it in my head that i would get amel het for snow but i have been known to be wrong on more then one occassion. :lol:


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

depends on what was the dominate gene you might gust get some of both or all one kind or mixes


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I believe these are recessive genes we are dealing with? If so:

A snow is a Amelanistic x Anerythristic, so this breeding would produce:

Amelanistic 100% Het for Anerythristic (Amelanistic that are Het for snow)



*EDIT:* sorry just re-read your post.. yes your right!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

fantastic I love it when I am right. Asking cos i have recently got a female snow that will be ready to breed the end of the summer. Currently only have male amel corns. Looking for a male snow at the moment but not hhaving much luck. Have m eye on a candy cane male would I get candy cane het for snow?


----------



## vamp woman (May 5, 2005)

they come out quite nice as i have bred them before,most come out a lighter amel colour with a lot more white flecks,sort of a orange/creamy colour, very nice indeed and they sell better than amels !


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

should be 100% amel het for snow, although the anery gene will carry to a number of them


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

thanks for you help on this folks.
Gonna give it another month looking for a male snow and if I have no luck breed with Jack the super stud amel. :wink:


----------



## Llew (May 8, 2005)

Hey, you should get 50% amel and 50% normal. All snakes will be het. for anery (but if you bred ginger to her you would get 50% snow and 50% amel het, anery as Ginget is het for anery).


----------



## Llew (May 8, 2005)

(made a mistake, meant 100% amel het for anery from the snow to amel breeding - im verry tired ha) Good luck with Jack the super stud :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, just read the above one in time, got me wondering if i was wrong though. git


----------



## Llew (May 8, 2005)

haha my fault


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to be fair its not easy, takes time to work out the harder ones.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Well with any luck we will find out for def. Just put the snow corn in with jack the super stud amel and with in minutes they were breeding. So everyone keep your fingers crossed that they have bred successfully.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one mate.
there will be millions of corns soon, lol


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

I know.  Already been telling myself that I CANNOT kee any of them. Plan is to sell them and get a couple of brb or put money towards a albino royal. Saying that though i have been looking and lavander and green blotched snow corns so who knows what I will end up with :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, you'll keep one , i bet ya do


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah.. there'll be a 'keeper'!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there always is, especially when its the 1st lot


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

lol, i know  

Still trying to kid myslef that I will not keep one.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you just wait to see how happy you are when the 1st one pops its head out, lol. like a little boy at christmas


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

UPDATE

From my suprise egg laying of my snow corn who had mated with my amel before I bought them. Resulting in snowxamel I got 

4 snow corns 9 amel corns.

Already sold the snows.

Ment to post this ages ago. 
Sorry


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats a pretty unusual lot for that pairing.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

amel get anery


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i got plenty of amels het anery :lol:


----------

